# S1, Residencia etc.



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I am informed that to obtain Residencia (I know people call it different things but to keep it simple just go with it!) you need a certain income per month into a spanish bank but there are two things which although I'm told, I'm still not sure of as they were news to me. I am talking about a person of UK state pension age.

1. The need to have a BALANCE of 5200€ in your spanish bank, as well as the 600€ income.

2. The need to have healthcare provision. With regard to this, obviously the pensioner should go to the INSS office with the S1s. However, this is where I am confused. According to my informant, you can't get the healthcare without residencia, but you can't get residencia without healthcare provision. The way round this, I am told, is to present the S1s when applying for residencia, which will suffice as the healthcare provision. I was under the impression, possibly wrongly, that you had to sort out the healthcare first before residencia and the way to do that was to go to the INSS with the S1s! So it's a bit chicken and egg to me.

Can anyone shed any light on the above two points please?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

With regard to point (1) - This varies by office. Some will ask for just income, others just savings and others again will ask for mixture - So there's no 'one size fits all'.

With regard to point (2) Not being a pensioner, I don't really know. However, I do know people who have shown the S1's when getting the 'certificate of registration' and have then gone to the INSS to 'regularise' things. Again, it might vary by office/region.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here European Health Card is accepted for health care insurance.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Here European Health Card is accepted for health care insurance.



... which it absolutely should NOT be!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> ... which it absolutely should NOT be!!



Maybe not In Iberia, but here is different, more relaxed.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Maybe not In Iberia, but here is different, more relaxed.


.... but surely you still follow Spanish Laws?

I know things are more relaxed but that's blatantly against EU regulations.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> .... but surely you still follow Spanish Laws?
> 
> I know things are more relaxed but that's blatantly against EU regulations.


Unless the laws are clearly defined and adequate instructions given to those interpreting the said legislation, then people will, in all probability, interpret the regulations quite differently.

Regarding the European Union regulations, come on we are a former Spanish colony over 1000 kilometers south of the European continent, just off the coast of Africa and part of Macaronesia, mostly ignored by Spain and Europe, the locals seem to apply what suits them and ignore the rest

Just look at the European currency and the map of Europe Union thereon, two of the Canary Islands have not been included.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

Is it not the case that those in receipt of the State pension automatically meet the requirements of signing on the foreigners' register?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

SteveScot said:


> Is it not the case that those in receipt of the State pension automatically meet the requirements of signing on the foreigners' register?


Not necessarily. In Post #1, the OP mentions a cash savings amount as well (for example).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It really does depend on where you apply. There is no hard and fast rule in the law, merely that you must have sufficient income to live on and not be a burden on the Spanish welfare system. Each region has its own healthcare system and they can differ in what services they provide, and even at provincial (county) level we have seen different interpretations of what you need to live on. 

Do you know which city's Extranjera office you will be applying through, or at least which province? With luck there will be someone on here who has been there and done that, and can advise.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Unless the laws are clearly defined and adequate instructions given to those interpreting the said legislation, then people will, in all probability, interpret the regulations quite differently.
> 
> Regarding the European Union regulations, come on we are a former Spanish colony over 1000 kilometers south of the European continent, just off the coast of Africa and part of Macaronesia, mostly ignored by Spain and Europe, the locals seem to apply what suits them and ignore the rest
> 
> Just look at the European currency and the map of Europe Union thereon, two of the Canary Islands have not been included.


The EHIC is for emergency treatment of tourists who are in Spain or any other European country for less than 90 days. Anything else has to be decided by the local medics and they foot the bill if they simply treat anyone for anything for free and point of use

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> The EHIC is for emergency treatment of tourists who are in Spain or any other European country for less than 90 days. Anything else has to be decided by the local medics and they foot the bill if they simply treat anyone for anything for free and point of use
> 
> Jo xxx


Here the interpretation is different and the card is accepted as health insurance when applying for residencia.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Here the interpretation is different and the card is accepted as health insurance when applying for residencia.


 Then they would foot the bill and would giving free healthcare to the rest of Europe who present their EHICs or equivalent. Even the UK are tightening up on European travellers without EHICs

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Then they would foot the bill and would giving free healthcare to the rest of Europe who present their EHICs or equivalent. Even the UK are tightening up on European travellers without EHICs
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo, You have missed the point, there is not a bill, free healthcare is not dispensed, the card is only accepted as proof of healthcare, by the authorities, when an individual applies for residency.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Jo, You have missed the point, there is not a bill, free healthcare is not dispensed, the card is only accepted as proof of healthcare, by the authorities, when an individual applies for residency.



But without an S1 form the EHIC proves nothing. They (local healthcare) wont be able to claim any treatment costs back from the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> But without an S1 form the EHIC proves nothing. They (local healthcare) wont be able to claim any treatment costs back from the UK
> 
> Jo xxx


You are still missing the point. No Canary Island healthcare was given to the applicant, all he wanted was residencia so he could claim travel, 71%, discount, he needed to prove income and healthcare provisions to obtain residencia, he used the EHIC card to prove healthcare provisions, this was accepted and his residencia granted.

Here things are different to Iberian Spain, and hopefully always will be……………...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> You are still missing the point. No Canary Island healthcare was given to the applicant, all he wanted was residencia so he could claim travel, 71%, discount, he needed to prove income and healthcare provisions to obtain residencia, he used the EHIC card to prove healthcare provisions, this was accepted and his residencia granted.
> 
> Here things are different to Iberian Spain, and hopefully always will be……………...


I know what you are saying. But you're assuming that no one will use the healthcare??! Its something that could cause a problem should anyone given Island healthcare under those terms. If they become seriously ill and dependent on high cost treatments, who pays for it?! If you hope it will always be like that..... who is going to pay?!

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> I know what you are saying. But you're assuming that no one will use the healthcare??! Its something that could cause a problem should anyone given Island healthcare under those terms. If they become seriously ill and dependent on high cost treatments, who pays for it?! If you hope it will always be like that..... who is going to pay?!
> 
> Jo xxx


I am assuming nothing, I state the facts not assumptions, I am reporting what happens here, I do not reply to the questions asked by the two Russians, _what if_ and _but if_


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

All this just goes to illustrate how much the different Spanish regions vary! If the OP could confirm what region he/she is heading for, that would be helpful.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We did it in this order, 2 years ago.

Applied for residency with our S1's.

Signed on for the Padron with our residencia cards.

Next stop INSS, with all the above acquired documentation - plus numerous photocopies. Make sure you have plenty of those at each stage of the process !!!

I posted step by step, in March 2013. Have a look there for the nitty gritty.

We lived outside Fuengirola, at the time & came under Malaga province, 'rules.'

The very best of luck


----------

